#  Chat Ecke >   Ist Licht am Arbeitsplatz wichtig? >

## aviendha

Ich hab' darüber mit meinen Kollegen heute diskutiert und habe festgestellt, dass ich mir wirklich nie Gedanken darüber gemacht habe, was das Licht in unserem Büro ist, ob es passend ist oder was wäre eine geeignete Beleuchtung für ein Büro...Ich denke, dass ist ein wichtiges Thema, das man am Arbeitsplatz besprechen soll oder? Was glaubt ihr - in wie weit ist das Licht am Arbeitsplatz von Bedeutung? Gibt's da Möglichkeiten, die besonders zu empfehlen sind?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Aviendha, 
es gibt so etwas wie einen ergonomischen Arbeitsplatz. Das fängt beim Stuhl an es gibt da jetzt welche mit geteilten Rückenlehnen. Aber da sollte man sich beraten lassen.  Ja und dann Mauspad und Tastaturvorlage (Mauspad mit einer Silikonwulst im Bereich des Handballens die Vorlage der Tastatur ist auch aus Silikon).
Ja und wenn man etwas an der Beleuchtung verändern möchte es gibt jetzt auch LED - Röhren. 
Ja und wie das am besten aussehen sollte ist hier in etwa beschrieben. Das geht los bei der Lichtfarbe und hört auf bei der entsprechenden Position der Schreibtischlampen bzw. Deckenbeleuchtung. 
->  https://www.delta-v.de/pages/katalog...bildschirm.pdf  *Das Ganze ist allerdings immer eine Frage der finanziellen Möglichkeiten die vorgegeben sind.*  
Für Menschen (mit Wirbelsäulenproblemen / Behinderte ist mitunter ein Stehpult + Stehhilfe (Art Hocker) nicht schlecht. Dies wäre dann aber absoluter Luxus, in der heutigen Zeit.   ( nur zur Anschauung was möglich wäre (Büroeinrichtungen) Exzellente Bürostühle bei ErgoPoint, sitz.ch) 
Viele Grüsse  StefanD.

----------


## aviendha

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, Stefan  :Smiley:  Nachdem ich die gelesen habe, habe ich mich noch ein bisschen im Netz eingelesen und es gibt viele Artikel und Meinungen, die für LED sprechen (das Licht ist offensichtlich angenehmer, besonders wenn man viele Stunden im Büro sitzen muss). Ich habe mir auch die Preise angeschaut und habe versucht, mehr oder weniger auszurechnen, welche Kosten da anfallen würden (das ist eher schwer, weil sich da Profis besser auskennen und am besten wissen, welche Lampen z.B. geeignet wären usw.). Es ist schon eine Investition und man muss sich genau überlegen, ob es Sinn auch aus der Kostenperspektive macht...LED gibt's aber seit einiger Zeit, vielleicht wird LED-Beleuchtung billiger in Zukunft. Dazu werden auch die Stromrechnungen anders aussehen, das wäre schon ein Argument, was dem Chef gefallen würde  :Smiley:

----------


## kaya

Hallo aviendha, 
zum Thema "Arbeitsplatzbeleuchtung" gibt es Fachinformationen von den entsprechenden Berufsgenossenschaften und der GUV  https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...3UzSaYRNUPcDqw

----------


## aviendha

Danke für den Link, kaya. Finde ich sehr interessant und die Information ist sehr nützlich, man kann sich praktisch orientieren, wie die Beleuchtung am Arbeitsplatz aussehen soll und es gibt auch konkrete Pläne für das Ganze. Danke dir!

----------


## aviendha

Wir haben schon oben über Anschaffungskosten geredet und in diesem Zusammenhang bin ich auf dieses Unternehmen gestoßen – Deutsche Lichtmiete. Das Konzept finde ich sehr interessant – Lichtanlagen zu vermieten. Habt ihr was davon gehört oder hat jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## Lottel

Von der Deutschen Lichtmiete gehört? Ja habe ich schon, bin da auch eher durch meinen Freund darauf gestoßen weil er damals in seinem Betrieb dafür verantwortlich war eine Umrüstung zu planen und dann auf das Unternehmen gekommen ist. Sehr guter Service und insgesamt gute Idee.

----------


## aviendha

Hey Lottel  :Smiley:  Könntest du vielleicht etwas mehr darüber mitteilen, mal nachfragen vielleicht, wenn es geht...mich interessiert das wirklich, wie genau das Mietkonzept bei Lichtanlagen funktioniert...Die haben schon ziemlich viel Information auf der HP - also, das mit der Bestandsaufnahme usw. finde ich sehr gut...was passiert aber, wenn etwas kaputt geht oder so? Kannst du mal nachfragen? Danke!

----------


## Lottel

Das ist dann so dass man eben der Deutschen Lichtmiete Bescheid gibt, die übernehmen Wartung, Reperatur und co, das beinhaltet denn eben so ein Mietkonzept im generellen, daher ist es schon sehr effizient das Ganze und man kann da als Unternehmen sehr sparen.

----------


## aviendha

Gut, ich lese mich noch ein, ich habe auch so eine Art Amortisationsrechner auf der HP gefunden und das hilft auch, eine Vorstellung zu bekommen, wie es finanziell dann aussieht. Danke!

----------


## Lottel

Genau, den haben die auch auf der Seite der deutschen lichtmiete, richtig erkannt, da kann man all das eingeben was man gerade hat, wie es denn wäre wenn man es denn ersetzt, kann sehr hilfreich sein, denn insgesamt lohnt ja der umstieg auf LED Panels auf jeden Fall!

----------


## aviendha

Danke für alle Infos, Lottel! Ich glaube, am besten ist, falls wir so was unternehmen, einfach dann auch den Anbieter zu kontaktieren und dann sehen wir, in unserem Fall ist es geeignet, weil wir auch das Büro mieten  :Smiley:  Aber es war auf jeden Fall sehr nett von dir, alle Fragen zu geduldig zu beantworten  :Grin:  Je mehr ich mich einlese, desto besser verstehe ich, dass die Beleuchtung im Büro einen Unterschied macht auch bei der Produktivität der Mitarbeiter.

----------


## Lottel

Aber bitte gerne, wenn man sich denn einmal wo auskennt, passiert mir ja auch nicht so oft!  :Zwinker:  Und mehr Effizienz im Büro bei der Produktion kommt dann ja auch dem Cheffe zugute, wenn sich das auswirkt und ich kenne das mit zu wenig Licht, hatte das mal vor Jahreh in einem Bürojob ohne Fenster mit schlechtester Beleuchtung, mir haben so die Augen weh getan nach der Arbeit, das hat voll genervt. Einsparen kann man auch noch an kosten - insgesamt also ne gute Sache! Helfe gerne!

----------


## drolligerWurm

Tatsächlich gibt es zum Licht am Arbeitsplatz auch Vorgaben im Arbeitsschutzgestz.....

----------


## Nilly

> Tatsächlich gibt es zum Licht am Arbeitsplatz auch Vorgaben im Arbeitsschutzgestz.....

 Genau, ich würde das einfach mal ganz konkret ansprechen.

----------


## Tamagochi

Es kommt da auch immer noch auf das Licht an. Bekannt ist ja, dass der Mensch ohne Sonnenlicht weniger Vitamin D produziert, was wichtig ist für die Gesundheit und vorallem auch die Laune eines Menschen.

----------


## Silas183

Naja, ich finde Sonnenlicht beim Arbeiten extrem wichtig im Büro, Ich fühle mich einfach glücklicher.

----------


## Larunia

Licht ist eine extrem wichtige Sache. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass natürliches Licht (auch aus der Glühbirne) die beste Variante ist. Das Reinweiße ist mir halt etwas zu künstlich und hell, was ich regelmäßig in den Augen spüre.

----------


## Kira01

Natürlich ist es wichtig!! sonst führt das zu Augenschmerzen dann zu Kopfschmerzen usw..

----------


## Haddeach

Also bei uns gibt es regelmäßig "Streit" mit Licht an und Licht aus. Ich persönlich brauche das Licht und denke es ist auch wichtig, da es für die Augen nicht sonderlich toll ist, wenn man in einem "dunklen" Büro nur auf die eine Lichtquelle starrt. Aber ja auf jeden Fall ein wichtiges Thema.

----------


## Kultig

Ein Mietkonzept stelle ich mir schwer vor.

----------


## Alfons

Hallo,  um eine optimale Beleuchtung im Büro bzw. Arbeitszimmer einzurichten hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab. Wie zum Beispiel von der Deckenhöhe ab, von der Farbe der Wand, die Position der Lampen und und .... Einer Empfehlung der Berufsgenossenschaft, nach ist die ideale Beleuchtungsstärke in einem Büro 500 Lux(am Schreibtisch) bei Großraumbüros über 700 Lux, die Beleuchtung sollte so angebracht sein, das eine Refelxion am BS vermieden wird.

----------

